# FOUR FOLLICLES AND a few tears!



## rubena

Hi there

Its been a while since I have posted but I am on day 22 of a long protocol IVF cycle. It's my first time and I have been taking Gonal F for 7 days and had my first scan this morning. *FOUR FOLLICLES WERE FOUND. *

I was so gutted. The nurse told me they expected about ten and that I may have to think about abandoning the cycle. They are only 9MM IN SIZE too which doesn't help. Apparently they need to be 18mm!

I have another scan on Friday & Monday but am not sure whether I can be hopeful or not, i'm not even sure if i can extend the use of Gonal F for longer in the hope that I might get a better response later.

I don't really know how to feel.

I don't really know what to do.

Do we have any chance at all?

Will they grow to 18mm by Friday? How long does it take?

Can you please give me some advice

Yours tearfully

Rubena xxx

I'm 38 with blocked tubes and DH is 31. This is out 1st IVF cycle. We got married 7 months ago.

Posted: 24 May 2006 19:43:06


----------



## Ruth

Firstly, have they increased your dosage of drugs since the scan as I would expect them to do that?
I wouldn't expect the follicles to be 18mm on Friday but as long as all 4 are growing then I am sure they will continue injections over the weekend and review again on Monday. Most clinics like to see at least 3 follicles at about 18mm to do an egg collection so if all 4 do continue growing then you could still get to egg collection.
If they don't then the cycle may well have to be abandoned but in a future cycle they know to start you on a higher dosage from the beginning.
IVF isn't just a treatment, it is also an investigation as it gives alot of info which they can use in a future cycle if needed.
Fingers crossed for Friday.

Ruth


----------



## rubena

thank you ruth.

i'm currenty on the maximum dosage of Gonal F - 450iu, and i have an FSH of 11.4. The nurses were really surprised.
i hope we have some joy tomorow. i'll update you.

Rubena x[br]Posted on: 25/05/06, 22:12Hi Ruth

I went to the hospital yesterady and I ve got three more follicles; please two of the seven are about 14mm. I have four in the right ovary and three in the left compared to two in each on Wednesday.

We are so pleased.

The hospital said they might extend our use of Gonal F, but the decision will be made at our scan on Monday.

Hopefully we'll have a spurt of growth and developement over the weekend
Keep you posted.

Rubena xx


----------

